# Have new license number but NCEES results says still "pending"



## matchek

Did that mean I passed?!?!   Perhaps a takes sometime for the NCEES website to update?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hopefully yes.

Give your board a call on Monday.


----------



## matchek

Thanks!


----------



## matt267 PE

@matchek, so, did you pass?


----------



## matchek

Yes Sir!!


----------



## matt267 PE

matchek said:


> Yes Sir!!


Congrats.


----------

